# Anyone still waiting for Draper bees?



## oakhillfarm (Apr 23, 2005)

We ordered from two Apiaries this winter. We ordered first from Draper in PA - two packages. We ordered a couple of weeks LATER from Rossman, another two packages...

The Rossman order came almost 2 weeks ago but we are STILL waiting for the Draper bees - and they charged my credit card back in FEBRUARY!!!!! When we call, as we've done often, their customer service rep will only say that we shouldn't worry, that they must be "delayed" a little bit, that they are sure to be arriving soon. I'm starting to get kinda ticked off! 

I'm wondering if they just sold out and don't want to refund anyone's money yet. They're probably hatching bees like crazy while also trying to buy from other Apiaries (most of which are also sold out by now) to cover their orders. 

I'm not sure how late is too late for a new hive to have a good chance of wintering-over. I'm going to keep waiting for them - I was just curious if this was happening to other folks. - Liz.


----------



## oakhillfarm (Apr 23, 2005)

... but instead of being shipped from Draper, they were shipped from Rossman. I guess we should have ordered all 4 packages from Rossman in the first place!

Writing that post to you all was sort of like washing your car so it will rain! LOL

Everyone is installed and we're crossing our fingers.

Liz.


----------



## rwjedi (Jun 18, 2004)

oakhillfarm said:


> ... but instead of being shipped from Draper, they were shipped from Rossman. I guess we should have ordered all 4 packages from Rossman in the first place!
> 
> Writing that post to you all was sort of like washing your car so it will rain! LOL
> 
> ...


They told me mine were being shipped from an apiary from Alabama and there was bad weather down there that caused mine to be late. They promised me when I ordered in Jan that mine would arrive the first week of april. I meant to call and cancel the order yesterday, but forgot and they arrived today. I didn't actually weigh the packages, but they felt and looked like more than 3 lbs of bees. Good luck with yours, I got one installed today and will install the 2nd one out at my 5 acres tomorrow.
Rod


----------



## Count Zero (Feb 23, 2005)

My Draper packages came directly from R. Weaver!


----------

